# UK to USA



## fatimazaf (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi!


Me & my husband are currently living in UK and planning to relocate to USA in the next 2 months. We both have jobs lined up and are visiting Baltimore for apartment hunting at the end of this month. I am looking for any tips regarding packing and shipping my stuff. I am not taking any electronics or furniture with me. Also what shipping companies have you used and what has your experience been like?

I will appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

I have used Team Allied twice now. Once from the UK to Switzerland and from Switzerland to the US.
The first time was fine although I had a few problems with communications when going from Switzerland to the US. Had to chase for updates etc. Other than that it was fine.

What jobs have you managed to get?


----------



## fatimazaf (Feb 6, 2012)

We are both doctors.


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

We used dorre bonner 2.5 years ago.. They were excellent, packed up and unpacked. Would highly recommend.. But check out FAIM or FIDI - they are the Industry watchdog and have a list of all affiliated members..


----------

